# how long of a break after concussion



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

so i ended up with a concussion the other day. kinda sucks, my life revolves around riding and going to the gym. its been 4 days and im starting to feel fairly nomral again but still a little hesitant to get back on the bike or in the gym. how long should i really wait before getting back to physical activity? id rather play it safe than rush it and end up with more symptoms


----------



## thatguyat99 (May 20, 2014)

This is kind of a tricky question. Did you lose consciousness? What initial symptoms did you have and what symptoms persist? Did you seek medical evaluation after the incident? 
It can be an easy transition back or it can be not so easy. Exercise will increase your heart rate and blood pressure and this will increase blood flow to the brain where it can be not so beneficial if recovering from a concussion. Basically, you probably need to be seen to evaluate if a rise in blood pressure will bring back symptoms of the concussion. If you were evaluated after the incident, contact them or your primary care people and ask their recommendation for getting back at it.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

no loss of conciousness and i did go to the doc afterwards. my main symptoms were headache and up and down appetite. but your suggestion is probably my best bet and thats to contact the doc or maybe just go in for a follow up and see what type of time line they give me


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Sorry.....that is not a question that any of us here should be answering.....

Check with your doctor.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Concussions are serious and effects can be lingering even though they may be subtle. As others have suggested check with your doctor. But the risk of re-injuring your brain isn't worth rushing it. Damage can be permanent.

If your helmet looked anything like mine.
6-8 months...


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Go see a doctor. I didn't after knocking myself unconscious while snowboarding and had mild concussion symptoms for a whole semester (fyi concussions make learning Arabic about 10x harder). Brain injuries shouldn't be f'd with


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I coach HS soccer, and we've seen a lot of changes in recent years in dealing with concussions (or even potential concussions). One of the tools we use is called the "Impact" test. Essentially the athlete takes a test on a computer before the season begins to establish a baseline. If the athlete is suspected of suffering a head injury, they will need to retake the test. 

Often times, the athlete will say they feel fine, but the Impact test will reveal mental impairment. We do not clear the athlete to resume training until they have a good Impact test score AND clearance by their doctor.

I will say to be careful about simply following your doctor's advice. We've seen many doctors clear an athlete WAY before they should have been cleared by today's concussion management standards.

The bottom line is that we are learning more about concussions, but there is still so much we don't know. Better to be safe than risk a more serious brain injury. I would urge you to be patient/cautious.

Good healing to you,

AM.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Well its been a little over 3 weeks. I feel pretty good for the most part. Resumed light lifting in the gym and some easy cardio on the elliptical. Rode my bike twice at an easy pace. Felt pretty good, had a cold one ride and didnt feel great but I'm chalking that up to the cold. I'm going to take it slow for a couple more weeks, good thing is its 18 out right now so motivation to go ride is no where near where it is when its 75.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi buddy, This is worth paying for a neurologist opinion IMO. There is a lot of evidence that a further head injury can be disastrous for life. 

If you are into jumping or downhill, it's the sort of event that can be the end of that sport for you. My next door neighbour who had a quite severe brain injury has been told to never ride a bike again, period. The advice will differ for severity of injury and also time period to avoid risky activity


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

What you are experiencing is not out of the ordinary. Around 90% of concussions will completely clear of sx's in 3-4 weeks. Those that persist are generally labeled as Post Concussion Syndrome (PCS). 

For the record, years ago we would use loss of concsiousness as a measureof the type of concussion, however, we are not currently using it as a concussion is a concussion. 

I won't bore you with all of the details in regards to the metabolic changes that happen in regards to an insult to the brain, however, I can tell you that initial rest from a concussion is key. As the brain heals, it does typically react in a positive manner to subsymptom cardiovascular exercises. Dr. Leddy has shown that light cardio can expedite the healing process and reset the cerebral blood flow gap after a head injury.

So, a couple of things to remember as you go back to exercises and activities:

-No return to sport (or activity where potential risk of head injury is present) until you are COMPLETELY asymptomatic.

-When you return, always wear a helmet.

-Cardiovascular exercise is helpful, but you need to make sure that you are exercising short of having any onset of new symptoms or change in current symptoms. Keep things light enough and easy enough so that you don't worsen things. I would start by walking, hiking, stationary bike, trainer. No sprinting, no activities with significant head motions (olympic lifts, plyometrics etc.), no heavy lifting.

-Rest. Even though you are healing and feeling better, you need to listen to you concussion symptoms and back off from work, exercise, screan time, reading etc. when your sx's begin to arise or worsen. Every time that you overstimulate or overtax the brain it well tend to cause sx's and you essentially take a step backwards. 

If you continue to struggle with your status: head aches, neck pain, dizziness, memory, concentration, processing, activity tolerence etc., then I would look into a local concussion clinic/program and get things straightened out. 

Good luck!


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

BoiseBoy knows what he is talking about. Up to date management of concussion.


----------

